# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Punim seminarik

## lleila

Ju lutem a ka mundesi dikush te me ofroj ndonje punim seminarik,apo ndonje model te pakten ta shoh si shkon puna e nje seminari,nuk kam bere ndonjeher po tani me duhet urgjent,nga lenda a filozofis eksistencialiste.
Un e kam lexuar novelen "MURI" nga JEAN PAOL SARTRE,e di komplet permbajtjen e saj mirpo nuk di si tja filloj punimin seminarik, ju faleminderit per mirkuptim.


Respekt nga LLeila

----------


## Fiori

Lleila, ne fakt nuk po te kuptoj cfare nenkupton me 'Punim seminark'. Kam kohe qe kam ikur nga Shqiperia dhe ndoshta s'e kam hasur ndonjehere kete fjale te perdorur keshtu, ndaj do te kerkoja ta shpjegoje pak.

Une me seminar do nenkuptoja nje si tip mbledhje ku dikush eshte 'mesimdhenesi' dhe jep leksion. Me thuaj nq se kjo eshte ajo cfare kerkon qe te te jap ndonje ide per 'prezantimin'.


Fiori

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

Punim seminarik do te thote te besh nje prezantim te asaj qe te ka kerkuar tema. Me fjale te tjera, nese ty te kane dhene te lexosh novelen "MURI" nga JEAN PAOL SARTRE (po supozoj) do te te duhet fillimisht te besh nje shtrim, filozofik te asaj qe ke lexuar. Me fjalet e tua, dhe duke u bazuar tek libri.

Njekohesisht, ti mund te citosh paragrafe nga libri, filozofia e te cileve ty te ka terhequr, si dhe te japesh mendimin tend mbi ato paragrafe..

Keshtu e kuptoj une

----------


## Dita

Behet fjale thjesht per per pergatitur nje punim (referat apo ese) ne nje seminar qe studentja ndjek kete semester. Seminar quhet pjesa shoqeruese e leksionit. Ne seminar eshte normale qe nje pjese e notes te caktohet nga referati.

Lleila, duhet te kesh parasysh:

1. Hyrje
Do te shkruash nje permbledhje te shkurter te asaj qe do te mund te gjendet brenda ne punim, cfare qellimi ka punimi, etj. Shkruhet ne fund, pasi ti ke perfunduar me shtrimin e materialit ne kapitujt pasardhes. Ne fund te hyrjes eshte mire te shkruash sesi ndahet punimi ne kapituj e te permendesh me pak fjale se cfare permban nje kapitull. Ne varesi te gjatesise se punimit varet dhe gjatesia e hyrjes. Megjithate per punime seminari (deri 15 faqe) llogarit me hyrje prej 1-1,5 faqe.

2. Kapitull shtjellues

etj. varet se sa shume ke ndermend te shtjellosh (pra mund te kesh dhe kapitull te trete dhe te katert. Per punim seminari nuk besoj se te duhen me shume se kater kapituj. Pastaj te duhet te besh ndarje te kapitujve ne nenkapituj me lidhje llogjike me njeri-tjetrin.)

6. Mbyllje
(Po nisem nga pranimi se ke zgjedhur te kesh kater kapituj ku ben shtjellim te temes.)
Ne mbyllje do te pershkruash se cfare kishte per qellim punimi, shkurtimisht cfare u soll ne secilin prej kapitujve e cfare mund te nxirret si perfundim.

Besoj se tani mund te nisesh direkt nga puna. Ki kujdes me citimin e literatures. Ne internet mund te gjesh shume gjera, por rendesi ka qe ti te citosh cfaredo qe te perfshish brenda ne punim. Tregon seriozitet dhe te shpeton dhe nga probleme qe do te mund te te hapeshin para profesorit.

----------


## lleila

Pershendetje 
JU faleminderoj te gjitheve perzmersisht,qe gjete kohe per te me ndihmuar,dhe kohen qe e keni humbur per mua,jam shum mirenjohese per ndimen tuaj,besoj qe do te me ndimoj tani po filloj.
Dita nuk di jeni zonje apo zonjushi ju felemiderohem shum, ate qe je me keni shkruar jane te kuptuara dhe te kjarta,kalofshi nje dite te mire dhe te kendeshme.


Respekt per ju te gjitheve 

Nga LLeila

----------


## Baptist

paske m'e kenaqe! punimi seminarik nuk eshte punim shkencor, -ta kane spjeguar gabim. nejse shpresoj se e ke kaluar deri tani.

----------

